# Baby watch



## embkm (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok... yesterday was day 28 and we put in her nestbox with fresh hay.  We are now officially on "baby watch".

Due to the weird, bouncing temps here in Georgia this winter and the weatherman's inability to give a correct forecast... this litter will be coming in at night for at least the first few weeks. 

Is it ok to bring the babies in at night, then take them out to Momma in the morning and leave them there all day? Or should I only take them out to nurse and bring them back in right away? And about what age would they be ok to leave out with Momma full time? As soon as they have their fur and their eyes are open? 

I am so  nervous about this litter. Brownie is a good Momma... I just suck at this owner/ breeder thing. This will be her 3rd litter.  We lost the first 2 from my stupidity and I am determined it won't happen again.


----------



## waynesgarden (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm in Maine and for their first week or so, I bring newborns (in their nest boxes) into the house every night during the coldest winter months until they are furry and active. They come in from the barn around 10 pm and back out around 8 am when I leave for work. They nurse infrequently so keeping them away from the mom for a spell should cause no harm. 

I would not keep them inside for long periods of time. In a couple of weeks, they handle the barn temps of 10 to 20 just  fine and they are full-time barn bunnies.  I live in Western Maine and nights get very cold here. If it's above 30 or so and the mom has pulled a lot of fur, I'll leave the new-borns out in the barn. 

Wayne


----------



## embkm (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Wayne.  I can't really bring the whole nest box in because my hubby felt sorry for Brownie and made the box extra big.  It is a tight fit in and out of the cage and Brownie likes to try to get under it when I put it in.  I am afraid she would do that and I might tip the whole nest over. I was thinking about using a cloth under some hay and the fur that she pulls. That way I can just pick the whole cloth/ nest up out of the box and put it in a travel cage to take in the house. Then in the morning, take them back out and lay the whole cloth/ nest back in the box for the day. 

So if I did that until they are furred and their eyes are open, they should be ok out with mom for good? I am just worried about the weird temps.  Last litter, she did great even when the temps dipped down to 32*.  Until one night we had a unexpected low of 21* (the babies were about 5 days old). All the babies died that night. The forecast for this week is calling for low temps to be around 24*.


----------



## embkm (Feb 10, 2010)

OK... I have to admit to being way too stressed over this litter.  I was worried that Brownie hadn't shown any sign of building her nest. Not the fur pulling, she always waits until just hours before having them to pull.... but last time she was hopping around with the hay in her mouth a few days early making her nest.  

WELL......... I double checked the calendar and realize I counted wrong!  DUH!   Day 28 isn't until this coming Monday!  I guess I will count my blessings... this week is supposed to have lows in the 20's everyday. Maybe next week will be warmer.  But dang, January seemed like a LONG month.


----------



## embkm (Feb 16, 2010)

OK real baby watch this time.  Brownie is now acting grumpy and has at least started making a hollow in the hay.  She hasn't pulled any fur yet though. I will be checking for babies late tonight and first thing in the morning.


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Feb 17, 2010)

I will be on baby watch myself soon. I have two does due on the 25th. 
 A Black French Angora doe and a Broken Chestnut Half French Angora Half Standard Rex bred to a full French Angora for an F2 cross.

 Excited!!!!


 What type of rabbit is Brownie?


----------



## embkm (Feb 17, 2010)

Still no babies... It's got to be tonight I hope. 

I am not sure what kind she is...  my 9 year old DD bought the daddy for herself and Brownie for my 5 year old DD (using her own money- she was so proud) at a chicken auction.  I can post pics when I get home from work. If this litter works out, I already have homes for 3 of them and we will probably keep one if there are any extra girls. 

She is already talking about taking any money she gets from selling the babies to put toward buying a pair of meat rabbits for 
4-H.

And congrats on your babies... I can't wait to see pics.  I love your rabbits.  I jsut wish I had the patience for all that hair... but after brushing 3 daughter's hair, I can't get any enthusiasm to brush my pets too LOL.


----------



## embkm (Feb 18, 2010)

Bright and early... Babies in the nest!  And so much fur pulled that I am surprised Brownie isn't naked! I haven't checked numbers yet... I jsut felt in to make sure they were warm and squirmy. I will check later when I bring them in out of the cold.  

Good news is that this week, temps are supposed to warm up so I am not worried at all about putting the babies out with Brownie all day and jsut bringing them in at night.  And hopefully... by next week, it will be warm enough at night to keep them with her full time if I just monitor the weather.

I'll post pics tonight!


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Feb 18, 2010)

YAY! Congrats!


----------



## Mtcookie (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats on the neeked fur babies. I just put the litter box in my does box today. This is cookies first litter and she is due on the 26. 
 I went to the store and came back. That little thing was busy. She must have pulled a small rabbit size amount of fur off LOL.


----------



## embkm (Feb 21, 2010)

All six babies are still doing great! I am bringing them in every night and taking them back out to her in the morning. They spend the day out with Brownie.  

I tried taking pictures, but they kept squirming around and I couldnt get any decent ones. But there are 6 babies- 2 black, 2 brown, and 2 white with brown splotches. I think they are adorable, even if they are half naked and still blind.


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## embkm (Feb 21, 2010)

Since I couldn't get pics of the babies, here is one of Brownie.

I don't know what breed she is or if she is a mix, but she is super sweet. This pic was taken the day before she gave birth and she was trying to ignore me LOL.


----------



## Mtcookie (Feb 22, 2010)

She kinda looks like a rex. Does her fur feel like velvet?


----------



## embkm (Feb 22, 2010)

She is very soft, and def feels different than my other female. My other doe feels "fuzzier"... dont really know how to explain it.


----------



## chinbunny1 (Feb 26, 2010)

she kind of looks like a silver martin. Congrats on the babies.


----------

